# Can my chicks go outside?



## shauna980 (May 2, 2013)

I have 2 chicks and was wondering if I am able to put them outside? They would be in a chicken house inside our shed, I have a brooder but the shed does not have electricity so would the brooder be necessary? I live in the UK the temperature during the day is around 18 degrees and about 6 degrees at night? At the moment they are in the spare room with a brooder but was hoping to get them out of the house ASAP. Thanks.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

How old are these chicks?


----------



## shauna980 (May 2, 2013)

Three weeks old


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I have my three weeks old outside in the coop but I have a brooder light on them at night. It's still around 40-50 degrees at night and they aren't fully feathered yet.


----------



## shauna980 (May 2, 2013)

This is the roughly the temperatures for this week, would they be ok?


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

In my opinion they still need a heat source, especially since there is only two of them. Let me do the math here....

The rule of thumb is 90 to 95° F (35 to 32.2° C) for the first week, decreasing by 5° F a week until such time they are down to roughly 70° F (21.1° C), end of week five. At that point they are generally good to go without heat, so long as they are gradually weaned off of it and the temps. don't suddenly drop. 

In addition to paying attention to the thermometer, pay attention to your chicks. Cold chicks bundle tight together, peeping loudly. Too hot chicks attempt to get as far away from the heat source as possible, spread their tiny wings out and may pant as a way to cool down. Comfortable chicks are running everywhere - sometimes under the heat, sometimes not - and peeping contentedly. 

Having said all that, I start taking chicks outside for playtime on any day over 70° F and dry weather. I stay with them, on the lookout for predators and to know when they've had enough and are in need of going back under the heat lamp.


----------



## Rainbowquest (Apr 17, 2013)

I wouldn't chance it as you know our weather can be 4 seasons in one day


----------

